# can i change my instrument cluster?



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

hey everybody im new to these nissan threads so i hope im on the right section. so here is what i am curious about. im pretty sure it is possible to take off the instrument cluster in my 95' sentra GXE (manual) with no TACH. so yeah thats all i want is an instrument cluster with a TACH on it. is it wise to do? or should i just invest my time and money on an aftermarket TACH.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Jeez, people.... Search. This has been asked and answered many, many times. Yes, it can be done... No, it's probably not worth the time and expense on a '95 Sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is my job, look in the sig:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

1997GA16DE's articles are very reputable and easy to follow. If your gonna do this, go to www.car-part.com and find a GLE Guage cluster, making sure that its for a manual tranny and its nto very hard to do.


----------

